# Pros and Cons of using Synthetic or human Hair for braiding



## redruby (Jun 8, 2006)

I want to get individual braids and i am really confuse about what type of hair to use. please i need help picking the right one.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi there!

I just finished braiding my hair 2 nights ago.  I use human hair in general when I braid.  I find it to be less drying than synthetic hair.  It's definitely way more expensive though!  But I think it's worth it.  I prefer the styling options that human hair gives you.  

I used: http://www.hairsisters.com/new/ViewDetail.php?product_id=658&cflag=1

I didn't order it from there though.  I bought it at a BSS in Harlem, NY.  It came out great.  Nice and curly for the summer.  I would suggest buying 3 packs of hair to be on the safe side.  My hair is thin and I used 2 1/2 packs of hair.


----------



## jaiku (Jun 8, 2006)

I  use to use synthetic hair but I hated the way it felt. I switched over to human hair and I still regret it. I went swimming with my human hair braids and I swear the hair had a chemical reaction with the Chlorine. Afterward my hair began to itch horribly and my face broke out in huge zits. I never get zits. Not even as a teenager. Three of the zits left pock marks. I miss my flawless complexion. I later read that human hair is heavily processed with chemicals and dyes to make it the correct texture and color. Notice how the braiders finger tips are black if their braiding someone hair with black human hair. I say stick to synthetic.


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 8, 2006)

I was going to inquire about this also. I was thinking of getting braids or twists after my 12 week stretch instead of a touch up. I havent had braids since high school. I used to keep braids alot when I was younger and I have tried both human and synthetic. I really like human hair better because you can curl, reuse it etc.

I was trying to figure out which hair type would be best for hair to help it retain the most moisture and not dry it out.

Im scared that if I get human hair braids and I wash weekly they might loosen faster than the synthetic. If i go the synthetic route I will probably get kinky twists. But I dont want the texture of the synthetic hair rubbing against my hair to cause breakage. Maybe I am looking too deeply into the scenarios. But as you ladies know....I have hair goals and am desperately trying to avoid any and all mishaps  

Has anyone had any problems using human hair for braids, like slippage with frequent washings?

Below is a pic of the kinky twists I might get


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 8, 2006)

Here are a few of my own personal pros and cons for braiding hair

Human Hair Pros:
More Styling options, i.e. curling irons, hot rollers, etc.
My own hair seems more moisturized after removal

Human Hair Cons:
More expensive
Wonâ€™t seal with hot water
Some of the higher end hair wonâ€™t even seal with a knot
More slipping, in my opinion
Ends tangle when worn loose

Synthetic Hair pros:
Not very expensive
Can seal the braids with hot water
Less slipping, in my opinion
Easier to find kinds that I like
Ends donâ€™t tangle when worn loose

Synthetic Hair cons:
Some can look too shiny
My own hair can get drier (but constant moisture helps)
Canâ€™t heat style
The ones that claim that you CAN use a curling iron with are WAY too drying and shiny


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 8, 2006)

JazzyDez said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any problems using human hair for braids, like slippage with frequent washings?
> 
> Below is a pic of the kinky twists I might get



Actually human kinky hair (4B), which is harder for me to find in the BSS, is good.  It does not slip like Yaki does.

I have seen human kinky hair in 4A with more of a coily texture and then I have seen a 4B type that was made by Sensationnal.  I can never tell what difference it will make for kinky twists or if one is better than the other.

My briader told me that she prefers to do kinky twists with human kinky hair.


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 8, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Actually human kinky hair (4B), which is harder for me to find in the BSS, is good. It does not slip like Yaki does.
> 
> I have seen human kinky hair in 4A with more of a coily texture and then I have seen a 4B type that was made by Sensationnal. I can never tell what difference it will make for kinky twists or if one is better than the other.
> 
> My briader told me that she prefers to do kinky twists with human kinky hair.


 
Thanks girl. I havent got my hair braided in so long I am behind on the hair types. I didnt even know they had human kinky hair. I will have to look for it the next time I am in the BSS.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 8, 2006)

I usually use synthetic hair.  IMO human hair slips, tangles, and frizzes too much for my liking.  I agree that synthetic can be drying, so I use the Crown & Glory method of removing the alkali base from it before putting it in.  

I haven't had good luck with kinky braid hair (human or synthetic).  I wouldn't use it if your hair has any type of texture to it (not relaxed bone straight).  With me, the kinks in my hair and the kinky braid hair seemed to wrap around each other and fuse.  I had dreads in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Demi27 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi.  I normally use human hair for braiding, but when I braided my hair last week I used synthetic.  I didn't have a problem with it. It was a little shiny ( I did not take off the alkaline base) but it's starting to dull a little. I actually like the synthetic hair better b/c I'm not to keen on tying a knot on the end of the human hair b/c it takes too long.  I purchased a braid sealer, braided the synthetic hair past my own hair, and then used the braid sealer for a second just so that the braid won't slip out.  I"ve been conditioning my braids and everything, which I was not, rather did not, do before w/human hair b/c the braids would always open back up.  It's just my personal opinion. 
Also, someone told me you can actually use a curling iron to curl regulary synthetic hair.  You just need to use wax paper. I've have not tried that yet, but I was wondering if anyone has heard about this?


----------



## redruby (Jun 8, 2006)

this meant be a silly question but i am curious if you can burn the ends of human braids? i am thinking of braiding the entire length.


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 8, 2006)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I usually use synthetic hair. IMO human hair slips, tangles, and frizzes too much for my liking. I agree that synthetic can be drying, so I use the Crown & Glory method of removing the alkali base from it before putting it in.
> 
> I haven't had good luck with kinky braid hair (human or synthetic). I wouldn't use it if your hair has any type of texture to it (not relaxed bone straight). *With me, the kinks in my hair and the kinky braid hair seemed to wrap around each other and fuse. I had dreads in a matter of weeks*.


 
   Girl i think you just changed my mind. BTW my hair is not bone straight. Only heat and overprocessing can do that.


----------



## JazzyDez (Jun 8, 2006)

rubylily145 said:
			
		

> this meant be a silly question but i am curious if you can burn the ends of human braids? i am thinking of braiding the entire length.


 
No. At least not on any that I have seen. Most people tie a tiny knot at the end of the braided part or let it hang loose


----------



## HoneyDew (Jun 8, 2006)

rubylily145 said:
			
		

> this meant be a silly question but i am curious if you can burn the ends of human braids? i am thinking of braiding the entire length.




No you can't burn the ends.


----------



## redruby (Jun 11, 2006)

I decided to go with synthetic(kanekalon) hair and so fair so good. the girls that did my hair did an excellent job. i specifically told them not to braid the front of my hair tight and they listened. keeping my fingers crossed. thanks for your help


----------

